# Do you have to actually TAKE the train to reset point expiration?



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello,

My AGR points are going to expire this week. Can I pay for a ticket, go to the kiosk and print it out, but NOT actually take the train?

Or do I need to actually travel the train to ensure my miles don't expire?

Thanks.


----------



## DivMiler (Mar 2, 2010)

Guest said:


> Or do I need to actually travel the train to ensure my miles don't expire?
> Thanks.


Yes.


----------



## amamba (Mar 2, 2010)

Can you do something else, like points for shopping, to keep your points valid?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 2, 2010)

No, the expiration date is only reset by *ACTUALLY RIDING* on Amtrak!

But remember that the trip does not have to be one like NYP-FLG or CHI-MIA. If you can do a short run for like $5 or $10, even one way and get a ride back or take a subway or city bus back, that would also reset the clock.

As an example, from PVD - To reset the clock, you could take a Regional to BOS and catch an MBTA train back. Or catch a Regional to KIN and take RIPTA back to PVD. (It stops right at KIN.)


----------



## amamba (Mar 2, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> No, the expiration date is only reset by *ACTUALLY RIDING* on Amtrak!
> But remember that the trip does not have to be one like NYP-FLG or CHI-MIA. If you can do a short run for like $5 or $10, even one way and get a ride back or take a subway or city bus back, that would also reset the clock.
> 
> As an example, from PVD - To reset the clock, you could take a Regional to BOS and catch an MBTA train back. Or catch a Regional to KIN and take RIPTA back to PVD. (It stops right at KIN.)


But then I would have to take RIPTA or MBTA - *shudders* :lol:

I have never actually taken any RIPTA anything but I am very intrigued about this green trolley (not on a track) that I see driving around the East Side. What is the deal with that thing?


----------



## AG1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Guest said:


> Hello,
> My AGR points are going to expire this week. Can I pay for a ticket, go to the kiosk and print it out, but NOT actually take the train?
> 
> Or do I need to actually travel the train to ensure my miles don't expire?
> ...


The ticket has to be turned in by the conductor to be *processed by the Amtrak ticket center *which will reset your three year clock.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 2, 2010)

amamba said:


> I have never actually taken any RIPTA anything but I am very intrigued about this green trolley (not on a track) that I see driving around the East Side. What is the deal with that thing?


I've never ridden it, but it's an actual bus that I think runs downtown, to the East Side and up to Federal Hill, I think. I believe they also have them in Newport.

I haven't been on RIPTA since 2002 either. But I use to commute to work on it everyday. You can't beat 35-40 miles each way from South County to downtown for *FREE* (my employer paid for the pass)!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Points expire?

How do you know the expiration date?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 2, 2010)

Guest said:


> Points expire?
> How do you know the expiration date?


AGR points expire *3 years from the date of your last **AMTRAK TRAVEL*!

If you took a trip on April 15, 2007, the points in your account would expire on April 15, 2010.  However, if you took a trip (again *ANY* trip) on March 23, 2010, the clock would be reset and *ALL* your points would be extended until March 23, 2013!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Ut oh. Gotta take a trip.


----------



## boxcar479 (Mar 2, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > I have never actually taken any RIPTA anything but I am very intrigued about this green trolley (not on a track) that I see driving around the East Side. What is the deal with that thing?
> ...


It seems every time "FREE" or "AGR POINT RUN " is mentioned the _traveler is lurking somewhere nearby  . You gotta love it


----------



## NJgirl (Mar 2, 2010)

does taking a trip solely paid for with AGR points reset your clock? or does it have to be a cash ticket?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 2, 2010)

boxcar817 said:


> It seems every time "FREE" or "AGR POINT RUN " is mentioned the _traveler is lurking somewhere nearby  . You gotta love it


You better believe it!




Those are my favorite words!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 2, 2010)

NJgirl said:


> does taking a trip solely paid for with AGR points reset your clock? or does it have to be a cash ticket?


No, it has to be a ticket with a value. An AGR ticket will post to your account with a -0- value shown.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> NJgirl said:
> 
> 
> > does taking a trip solely paid for with AGR points reset your clock? or does it have to be a cash ticket?
> ...


I wonder about this. Does it really need a value or does it just need points to be accrued from it. I have missed connections a couple of times at NYP and they put me on the next Acela out. Now my original regional tickets had some small monetary value printed on them, but the replacement Acela tickets showed zero on them. I still got 500 points though and my AGR account showed $0 as the value. I know it is a freak situation and probably never happen to someone who was just trying to extend their expiration date, but it makes me wonder.


----------



## mrsyeltzin (Mar 4, 2010)

Guest said:


> Hello,
> My AGR points are going to expire this week. Can I pay for a ticket, go to the kiosk and print it out, but NOT actually take the train?
> 
> Or do I need to actually travel the train to ensure my miles don't expire?
> ...


I think the more important question is how could you have waited 3 years between Amtrak trips?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

You need to have the ticket lifted, at some larger stations this occurs before boarding the train.


----------



## amamba (Mar 4, 2010)

But in reality, couldn't you just keep the little stub, wait three weeks, and then call AGR and ask for the missing points to be credited to your account?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 4, 2010)

If you had a conductor's punch, maybe. Don't you have to mail the stub in?


----------

